# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  How much do you squat?

## Squatman51

This is my favorite exercise and i just wanted to know how everyone is on it. I want to see how compare to others my age.

im 17 and i got 550 for one rep is my best. I come up when parallel, when the coach says up.

----------


## houseofpain

**** good bro, what the hell are they feeding you kids these days. i am a college football player for a team here in FL, i am a linebacker I weigh 255 at 6' and i squat around 605. if you are going parallel then thats **** good bro, keep up the good work.

----------


## nsa

How much can you do a$$ to the floor with?

----------


## Squatman51

Parallel is good enough for me or a little below. Ive done as s to the floor squats sometimes but i have never maxed out on them, i have to save my knees for football.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## houseofpain

sorry to dispute the validity of this claim but i just find it hard to believe that a 17 yr old kid is putting up numbers like that. what are your stats, how tall, weigh, etc?

----------


## damiongage

never maxed out...on sat. I reped 405lbs 5x5

----------


## jbigdog69

> This is my favorite exercise and i just wanted to know how everyone is on it. I want to see how compare to others my age.
> 
> im 17 and i got 550 for one rep is my best. I come up when parallel, when the coach says up.


These are good numbers...605...3reps...keep up the good work...peace

----------


## Squatman51

> sorry to dispute the validity of this claim but i just find it hard to believe that a 17 yr old kid is putting up numbers like that. what are your stats, how tall, weigh, etc?


I am 6,1 235lbs. This is my favorite exercise and i love working legs like crazy. I work them with much intensity and even puked a couple of times from the workouts. My lower body exercise numbers are good such as squat deadlift, leg press, ect but my upper body needs some help so that is what im working hard on.

legs-28.5
calfs-17.5
arms.17.25
foreams-14
chest-47
waist-35

----------


## houseofpain

well its quite possible that you put up those numbers but that is a lot of weight. if you are telling the truth than congrats and keep up the good work.

----------


## jbigdog69

Guy's....This is a big kid 6'1 235lbs....We had a guy at our high school 6' 285lbs that did 685lbs max squat. Ronnie's new video shows him pushing way more than 585 with 2300lbs on tha leg press...peace

----------


## Squatman51

well im dedicated as hell. I have been lifting since 13 and seriously since about 14 1/2. I do lots of research and different routines so my legs never get use to one thing. When most of my friends are out partying i am working out or running. If i dont finish what i want to finish that day, i will stay home to finish it and i make sure i dont miss meals at least 5-8 a day. I just want to be all-ohio in football and that has always been my dream to make it far, so i just work to my fullest ability.

----------


## nsa

Im guessing you did this squat while using m1t. Am I correct?

----------


## Squatman51

i respect what you people have to say since this is only a board and i have no proof of doing things that i say, but i think there is no reason to lie or exxagerate. I will say now that my bench isnt good for my size. I got 225 for 6 last week and that is my best set of 6 i have gotten.

----------


## Squatman51

yes i did sqaut this when on m1t. I dont know if i will use any pro hormones anymore since i am young. I have use animal stak once and m1t once. Do you think this is too young of an age for this?

----------


## buffteen

Good job, I could believe you, Im 19 5'6 210lbs. I love the squat and it shows on my 28in thighs. I never max out because i dont think that the risk to injury out weighs any possible ego-boosting number i can gloat about. That being said last monday (leg day) I put up 455lbs for 10 reps. do you have any pics that may quiet any doubters here?  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Squatman51

yea i can take some if you want, but how do you get them on here?,i have a scanner and everything for my computer

----------


## buffteen

To get a pic on a board you just post like you would normally, scroll down to where it says manage attatchments, there you can upload the image from your computer.

----------


## DARKSEID

> This is my favorite exercise and i just wanted to know how everyone is on it. I want to see how compare to others my age.
> 
> im 17 and i got 550 for one rep is my best. I come up when parallel, when the coach says up.




out of curiosity if your 17 why is your birthday listed as 1983?

----------


## Spoon

congrats bro i beleive you, you have pretty strong legs. i have legs as my weakest bodypart.  :Frown:

----------


## Squatman51

> out of curiosity if your 17 why is your birthday listed as 1983?


 wheres that at? i am not to good at this stuff.

----------


## Squatman51

ok there ya go its right now

----------


## LilVito469

dam after hearing what you guys put up i feel like a little school girl, i usually squat with 2 45's on each side

----------


## bitta

I am 210lb and squat 495 3 sets of 6, failed on my last rep friday so really 2 sets of 6 and one set of 5. scary though my partner couldnt grab it up because he is shorter than me and when it went to the pins in the rack, he pulled it back and the pins fell out, the whole gym ran over to the rack and helped me thank god!! I am a little scared now to use his help anymore, I will make sure to have two spotters thursday when i max out!

----------


## Squatman51

ill try to put the pics on this weekend.

----------


## houseofpain

azz to calves....im gonna have to call bullsh!t on this one...

----------


## bitta

man don't hate on the kid, he may of lied about his age but that weight is definatly feasable for someone of his size, I am one of the smallest guys in the gym right now and have like the 2nd best squat in the gym too, I'ts all about goal specific training, my goal was to see how much I can squat so trained it almost exclusivly until I got to where i am and It took a surprisingly short time to double my weight, proper form, head back(focus on the celling) proper breathing(big inhale at top and slowlly let it out in bursts as you go up) and hip placement. very possible, what if he does show photo's is everyone going to think they are fake?

----------


## d-lineman

I dont see why so many of you guys are being so hard on this kid and calling him a liar. At 235 pounds I dont see why it is not believable for him to max 550 for one rep. If you look around the Untied States there are plenty of top highschool football players who can squat 550 or more. 

By the way im 5'9 220 and I squat 500 for a one rep max.

----------


## houseofpain

ass to calves boys....

----------


## houseofpain

you pause until i say lift...thats how ya squat

----------


## goodtobeapimp

> I dont see why so many of you guys are being so hard on this kid and calling him a liar. At 235 pounds I dont see why it is not believable for him to max 550 for one rep. If you look around the Untied States there are plenty of top highschool football players who can squat 550 or more. 
> 
> By the way im 5'9 220 and I squat 500 for a one rep max.



I dont either...235 pounds is a good sized lad..Regardless if hes cut,fat,bulky. Whatever case the case might be,he's still carrying around 235 pounds of bodyweight. I've seen a lot of 700 pound "knee benders" in my life. I don't see why he couldn't do that kind of weight considering football regimens consist of strength training,not bodybuilding workouts.. Coaches could care less about how "pretty" your body looks compared to your ability. Strength is more important then a six pack in football. 

Sure at that age that is a great accomplishment, all depending on the depth of the squat, but most coaches I know of make you actually squat. Maybe not the full "ass to calves" but still deep. Sure id rather see a squat azz to the floor but still thats very possible for him.

----------


## houseofpain

i am not arguing that this kid can't put the weight on his back and dip down a few inches, i am saying parallel squats at that weight for someone who barely has any hair on his nuts is a lil far fetched...........

----------


## bitta

agree to disagree then bro, I got a powerlifter at my gym who had his 13 year old skinny son with him the other day and he asked if he could bench press something and his dad said o.k., this 13 year old put up 225 3x!!!!!!!!!!! I was watching in amazment, my max bench is only 315 and Im twice his age and a lot bigger than the kid, point is, his dad is a powerlifter and knows how to train someone to handle HEAVY weight, it's all training, I got a guy doing box squats with around 500 pounds for reps! he's a beast but still he had to start somewhere.

----------


## ONaMission

> Sorry to burst your bubble dude, but if you watched Ronnie Colemans video you'll see him struggle with 4 reps of 585 and he's Mr. Olympia and has been training non stop for over 10 years and hearing a 17 year old say he can squat 550 is just bull**** to me sorry.


Way off topic here and a little late but.....
lol, way over 10 years , I used to live down stairs from ronnie colemen, in a 3 story apartment building in Arlington texas. I was only 10, that was 14 years ago and he used to scare me then he was so **** big. This, of course, was way before Mr. Olympia.

----------


## Flynman

Thats some good #'s for a kid. Keep going bro. I am 5'7 215lbs 41yrs old and my best squat is 695 lbs with belt and wraps. Took me a loooonnngg time to get there though.

----------


## Squatman51

here are some pictures of my legs

----------


## Squatman51

i will post some more tommorow when i have more time

----------


## Brian D

My best squat is a usapl 523 not a great squat for my weightclass but that is a official usapl meet, with three lights they count

----------


## houseofpain

what is your BF% bro? oh yeah you have some big ass feet also. jk dont take it personal.

----------


## Squatman51

here are some calf pictures the first one is from the front.

----------


## Squatman51

> what is your BF% bro? oh yeah you have some big ass feet also. jk dont take it personal.


 i dont no what my bodyfat% is i havent ever had it checked with calipers or anything like that. Just with one of them electronic ones that you hold the 2 sides.

----------


## Silent Edge

I squated 630 when I was 19 years old. I weighed 297.

Last time I squated anything remotely heavy was in December. 525 for 5. I was 260 at the time.

----------


## Squatman51

here are my last two pictures...
We have max outs at our school the week before August so my goal is to get at least 600. Im gunna be working hard.

----------


## medic23

at 180lbs I can squat 550 too...on the smith. I think thiis kid is confused between squats and sissy squats, theres a huge difference.

----------


## Squatman51

> at 180lbs I can squat 550 too...on the smith. I think thiis kid is confused between squats and sissy squats, theres a huge difference.


 no i dont puss it like some people i get someone to watch my depth and tell me up when im parallel.

----------


## Squatman51

alright ill will post one later on in the summer when max outs come around again. We also had to max bench and hang clean so after today im gunna take a week off and hit the weights hard all summer long.

----------


## goodtobeapimp

> alright ill will post one later on in the summer when max outs come around again. We also had to max bench and hang clean so after today im gunna take a week off and hit the weights hard all summer long.



I believe him... I don't see why not. There is no doubt in my mind there's a difference in the way I squat and they way you squat. I'm not flaming you by any means but I personally cannot go down any lower.. I don't need anyone to call me up because I know when my ass is rested on my legs and cannot bend down any further. 

Point is I think that type of squat is deeper then any competition i've been in so it doesnt matter... If you train that deep then when it comes to squatting anything else, your weights will soar up. 

What part of ohio are you from? Oh, and another thing is if anyone has ever attended any college football camps...Lunges are even more important... At ohio state the strength and conditioning coach made the comment that david boston and andy katzenmoyer both could lunge 300 pounds for reps and sets...I'd say they both had no problem squatting over 500 pounds in high school.

----------


## Squatman51

> I believe him... I don't see why not. There is no doubt in my mind there's a difference in the way I squat and they way you squat. I'm not flaming you by any means but I personally cannot go down any lower.. I don't need anyone to call me up because I know when my ass is rested on my legs and cannot bend down any further. 
> 
> Point is I think that type of squat is deeper then any competition i've been in so it doesnt matter... If you train that deep then when it comes to squatting anything else, your weights will soar up. 
> 
> What part of ohio are you from? Oh, and another thing is if anyone has ever attended any college football camps...Lunges are even more important... At ohio state the strength and conditioning coach made the comment that david boston and andy katzenmoyer both could lunge 300 pounds for reps and sets...I'd say they both had no problem squatting over 500 pounds in high school.



Yea i love to lunge to. And i am from sandusky ohio

----------


## d-lineman

Squatman

I believe you. Your legs look like you really train them hard. Are you going into your senior year of highschool? What position do you play? Are you being recruited by any schools to play football?

----------


## Squatman51

> Squatman
> 
> I believe you. Your legs look like you really train them hard. Are you going into your senior year of highschool? What position do you play? Are you being recruited by any schools to play football?



Yea this will be my senior year. I play running back and linebacker. I have got some letters from schools such as miami(ohio),bg,heidelberg,and schools like that. I want to have an excellent season this year so i can some looks from big d1 school. Who do you play for?

----------


## d-lineman

Since you are getting letters from Miami and Bowling Green that is a good sign that you could be a D1 caliber player. Has there been any talk of an offer from any of these schools? What ever you do please dont go to Heidleberg. They get thrashed every year be the likes of Mount Union, John Carrol, Baldwin Wallace and the rest of the Ohio Athletic Conference. They are lucky to win one or two games a year. Good luck in this upcoming season. 

Im heading to Mount Union this fall to play for the Purple Raiders.

----------


## Anhydro78

You guys are acting like this is impossible. Ussually people are either great at one thing or another. I know of a High shcool kid who has never took steroids ( Iknow this for certain). A matter of fact the kid does drugs and drinks all the time. He comes in my gym every once in a while and does a bench routine. Hes going for the school record of 395lbs. Last I know of he did a 380lb unsupported bench press. A kid last year came into the gym and did, Now get this 495lb hack bench squats for reps. held the wieght to his chest on his shoulders and pounded away. I tried it and just holding the wieght is a pain in the shoulders.

The pro Body Builder thing. What did Ronnie coleman do before he actually went to squats. These guys like to do a bunch of [email protected] before they actually hit compound movements. They like to pre-exhaust their muscles.

I read the entire commentary of a Pro Body Builders Back routine the other day on Flex online. Routine split in two parts, 41 sets in total. This pro body Builder saved deadlifts for last. And then only did 405 for reps. But you got to think this after hammering out 30 somthin sets before he actually did his Deadlifts. 405 is my mid warm up wieght.

----------


## Powrlftr

> yes i did sqaut this when on m1t. I dont know if i will use any pro hormones anymore since i am young. I have use animal stak once and m1t once. Do you think this is too young of an age for this?


Doh! m1t isn't a prohormone, it's an AAS that slipped through a loophole.

----------


## Kaleb

I believe you bro, for sure. me and my buddy were at the gym and we look over and some 15 year old kid is squatting 515lbs. No bull****, my mouth dropped to the floor. The kid is probably 5'4'' and around 160lbs. His Dad trains him and told us he deadlifted upwards of 450lbs. It's sick.

----------


## bitta

I still believe you bro! good luck this up-coming season!

----------


## supirman45

It's quite possible to do those weights. As a 5'7" 190lbs 16 year old I squatted 475 at a lifting meet. At 21 I did an even 600 at 200lbs. 

I also judged a HS lifting competition last year and in the super heavy weights there was a kid that did 685. I will say that he was about 3" from parellel, but it was **** impressive anyway.

----------


## Squatman51

> I still believe you bro! good luck this up-coming season!


 hey thanks man

----------


## Squatman51

Today, this kid at my school maxed out on squat. He got 605 lbs good form. 3 weeks ago he got 520. He claims he is on creatine thats it but he has been snapping alot recently. Is an 85 lbs increase possbile only using creatine?

----------


## bitta

not really but he could have only attempted a lighter load than he could bear, If anyones ever had a near death squat accident( give out) they are going to be reluctant sometimes to load it up and therefore limit themselves on certain days when there not feeling it. bro just go max out and post a pic to prove what most of us already believe.

----------


## bermich

Well kids. I am up to 200 lbs for squating. Stopped due to a car accident and supposed herniated disc and a bad back. All feels better now so I just started up again on the legs two weeks ago.

200 lbs !!!!!! How bout that.

----------


## rtn

I had the opportunity to workout with the greatest squatter of the 1970's, Jerry Jones. He won the Senior Nationals and World Championship at 198. Jerry, myself, and another high school friend squatted and benched on Saturday afternoons. He did a competitive 798 and later got into the 830's when he moved up a weight class. He was using these same poundages in our workouts. His glute and quad development was amazing and his lifts were incredible for someone weighing under 200 lbs. The logo at Crain's powerlifting website is a likeness of Jerry. He sadly passed away a few years ago.

----------

